# Anyone is having problem reaching the forums site?



## tcn (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi,

  I'm having a strange problem.  I can't access the forums.freebsd.org website from home but I can from work.

  Are some ISPs banned from the forums site?


tcn


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Some IP addresses and ranges are banned based on spam activity, yes. We have 7 IP addresses in 3 separate netblocks in your history. None of these are banned as far as I can see. PM me with the address you're having trouble with.


----------



## tcn (Dec 6, 2009)

Update...

  The problem is my router.  I'm having strange problems with it.  It decides to block traffic for certain IPs on my network once in a while ...

  Looking forward for a firmware update...  I should know better than to buy a piece of hardware with firmware revision 1.00.00 :\...

tcn


----------

